# Tesla Telephone



## radlaw (Oct 20, 2018)

Tesla hooks up to a LTE system. Is there any way that could be linked or connected to my cellphone carrier. I know my smartphone can link and be used; but I'm wondering if I can put the Tesla system directly with Verizon.


----------



## Tacotaco (Nov 20, 2018)

You can use a mobile hotspot


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

If you are asking if you can use your own phone/sim to power the car’s data, no.


----------



## albtrssp (Jun 1, 2018)

Even if you could, the car would only be able to talk to the LTE signal of Verizon and would not have the modem necessary to degrade to 3G in areas that lack LTE, as Verizon's 3G is completely different than AT&T.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

albtrssp said:


> Even if you could, the car would only be able to talk to the LTE signal of Verizon and _would not have the modem necessary to degrade to 3G_ in areas that lack LTE, as Verizon's 3G is completely different than AT&T.


I'm pretty sure I've seen my car degrade to 3g in rural areas...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Frully said:


> I'm pretty sure I've seen my car degrade to 3g in rural areas...


Yes, but probably only on the frequencies that AT&T uses for 3G. It's likely to not support all of the frequencies that Verizon uses for 3G. Because as albtrssp said:


albtrssp said:


> ...as Verizon's 3G is completely different than AT&T.


----------



## radlaw (Oct 20, 2018)

What carrier does Tesla use?


----------



## Silvermagic3 (Dec 18, 2017)

AT&T


----------



## radlaw (Oct 20, 2018)

If I have an AT&T account, can I add my Tesla to it and make my car a phone?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

radlaw said:


> If I have an AT&T account, can I add my Tesla to it and make my car a phone?


No

Tesla has their own account with AT&T for handling software updates, map data, etc.

You might be able to tether the car to your phone, but I haven't actually tried that yet while the car's moving. I think the car might turn off wifi when it's moving.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

radlaw said:


> If I have an AT&T account, can I add my Tesla to it and make my car a phone?


No, but you can hook your phone to your Tesla and make your phone a car.... oh wait


----------

